# 69 GTO tire advice



## Lawson (Sep 26, 2015)

time for some new tires and rims my question is looking for tire/rim size on a stock suspension on a 69 GTO.. what a good combo would be i like the rake look

trying to decide between the rally that should have came on the car and the cragar that i have already 

dad ordered the car in 69 with just cheep black steel rims and put the cragars on there 14"x7 not sure of the tire size but there small 224ish or 240ish something 

looking for 15x7 up front maybe and 15x9 or 15x8 in the back ? but what size tire would fit in there? 

thanks guys


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
If you're looking for the raked look, I'd do 15's on the back and 14's on the front.


----------

